# Best way to slow down dump speed with v2



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

Airlift v2 management with 3/8" lines what is the best way to slow down the speed that the car drops. I want it to still lift fast though hense the 3/8"airlines


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Flow controls?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Andrew of ort suggested to get a mead dump valve muffler for the manifold which should help it slow down a bit. I ordered one. will see how it works

edit: put in link


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

in for future reference. (installing v2 next weekend with 3/4 lines)


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

staygold89 said:


> Andrew of ort suggested to get a mead dump valve muffler for the manifold which should help it slow down a bit. I ordered one. will see how it works
> 
> edit: put in link


I've also got the muffler, Install will be in about 2 weeks. I'd like to see if there is any slow downs. If not that, the muffler should still lower some volume..


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> 3/4 lines



*WHY?*


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

Markg813 said:


> Flow controls?


I thought the same thing but it is my understanding that the air dumps from the manifold so you can't do flow control because you can't go in line.. 

I will order the mufflers from ort... How many do I need?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think there is only one dump in the new v2 manifold.


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

You can put 1/8 PTC and lines to the outside of your car, so if there is water it goes out of his car and and the car slow down : P

so I took my car to slow down


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah I read the description and it says the v2 only needs one




fasttt600 said:


> I think there is only one dump in the new v2 manifold.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

You could do it inline if you really wanted to, but the dump mufflers are a cheaper alternative. Most inline flow controls only meter in one direction, so all you'd need to do is make sure it's lined up so that it controls the flow of air from the bags back towards the manifold. Something like this, for instance:

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0422069&ucst=t


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

08highdef said:


> Airlift v2 management with 3/8" lines what is the best way to slow down the speed that the car drops. I want it to still lift fast though hense the 3/8"airlines


Since there is only 1 exhaust, it is very easy to do! Just install a piece of 3/8 hose in the manifold and then a fitting to go 3/8 to 1/4" and run a long length of hose outside your car. This reduction in flow area will slow the dump speed and having it exhaust outside keeps any moisture from collecting near the manifold. 2 birds-1 stone.:beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

staygold89 said:


> Andrew of ort suggested to get a mead dump valve muffler for the manifold which should help it slow down a bit. I ordered one. will see how it works
> 
> edit: put in link


i dont have the same management as you. i have analog controls, however i had the same problem as you. with my 3/8s line. and i bought that muffler posted in the link. it didnt last very long. the plastic blew up from too much psi.
so im trying to a different muffler that is metal








http://www.airridefittings.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24_43&products_id=256


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

Great idea that is what I will do. Is there a correct length of line you have to use in order to choke the dump pressure or just long enough to get out of the trunk? 


[ [email protected];75761478]Since there is only 1 exhaust, it is very easy to do! Just install a piece of 3/8 hose in the manifold and then a fitting to go 3/8 to 1/4" and run a long length of hose outside your car. This reduction in flow area will slow the dump speed and having it exhaust outside keeps any moisture from collecting near the manifold. 2 birds-1 stone.:beer:[/QUOTE]


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Since there is only 1 exhaust, it is very easy to do! Just install a piece of 3/8 hose in the manifold and then a fitting to go 3/8 to 1/4" and run a long length of hose outside your car. This reduction in flow area will slow the dump speed and having it exhaust outside keeps any moisture from collecting near the manifold. 2 birds-1 stone.:beer:


Can the mead muffler still be used if we decide to route the exhaust outside the vehicle?


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

So to go one step further i actually can run a 3/8 " line out of the manifold and run a smc flow control and then a 3/8" line out of the trunk and get all the adjustability that I need?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

That should work


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

08highdef said:


> So to go one step further i actually can run a 3/8 " line out of the manifold and run a smc flow control and then a 3/8" line out of the trunk and get all the adjustability that I need?


This will work nicely and you can adjust the dump speed any time :thumbup:


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

08highdef said:


> Airlift v2 management with 3/8" lines what is the best way to slow down the speed that the car drops. I want it to still lift fast though hense the 3/8"airlines


Just out of curiosity are you actually having issues with the car dumping too fast? I'm wondring becasue I went with the 3/8 kit also, and am afraid I'm going to have the same issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vdubb3dan said:


> Just out of curiosity are you actually having issues with the car dumping too fast? I'm wondring becasue I went with the 3/8 kit also, and am afraid I'm going to have the same issues.


I really comes down to personal preference. Some like it fast, some like it slow.


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I really comes down to personal preference. Some like it fast, some like it slow.


That's what she said.:laugh:
I guess I'll have to wait til my install is done and see what happens.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

I am just planning ahead because I have ran 3/8' lines on my trucks and it was a fast dump speed. But with my passat I run a more aggressive wheel and I dont want to slam down on my wheels and possibly hurt something


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

here is a picture of the part i bought that will slow down the dump speed and muffle the noise. i like this one better b/c it is made of solid metal, unlike the mead plastic muffler which didnt hold up under the high pressure. i will put this right into my manifold block tomorrow and see if it works well.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm for info. I too will be ordering v2. Although my wheels are not that aggressive I don't want to slam down either. Does anyone have a video of dump/fill times with 3/8" lines?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

this is 3/8 size line
before






after


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

awesome. thanks for the vids. :beer:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

staygold89 said:


> awesome. thanks for the vids. :beer:


x2.. thank you!


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone have videos of 3/8 without a Mead Muffler vs one with one? I'm curious to see the difference. I do have the pieces but they are not being installed for another week.


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Since there is only 1 exhaust, it is very easy to do! Just install a piece of 3/8 hose in the manifold and then a fitting to go 3/8 to 1/4" and run a long length of hose outside your car. This reduction in flow area will slow the dump speed and having it exhaust outside keeps any moisture from collecting near the manifold. 2 birds-1 stone.:beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

itzkv said:


> Anyone have videos of 3/8 without a Mead Muffler vs one with one? I'm curious to see the difference. I do have the pieces but they are not being installed for another week.


i wish i took a video. as soon as i aired out the mead muffler blew apart


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

that totally sucks that it blew apart.
hmm... do you think it would still blow apart if its placed after an inline flow control???


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

staygold89 said:


> that totally sucks that it blew apart.
> hmm... do you think it would still blow apart if its placed after an inline flow control???


hmm... i dont think it will be as bad if the air is slower


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> hmm... i dont think it will be as bad if the air is slower


yea. unfortunately i already had ordered one before you mentioned yours exploding. so i ordered an smc inline flow control. hopefully it wont explode.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanx for the video nickbrezzy. It really helped thid thread out alot.

I see you are in VA beach. Im in northern suffolk, Harbor view area. We will have to get together once I get my system installed.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Thanx for the video _nickbeezy_. It really helped thid thread out alot.
> 
> I see you are in VA beach. Im in northern suffolk, Harbor view area. We will have to get together once I get my system installed.


:wave:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

nickbeezy, you have a v2? pic of how you placed the muffler?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Since there is only 1 exhaust, it is very easy to do! Just install a piece of 3/8 hose in the manifold and then a fitting to go 3/8 to 1/4" and run a long length of hose outside your car. This reduction in flow area will slow the dump speed and having it exhaust outside keeps any moisture from collecting near the manifold. 2 birds-1 stone.:beer:


 could you just use This Legris Reducer?


----------

